# Florida ppl and memorial day



## lilbigtonka

Where y'all riding I'm really thinking about making the trip to mud muckers not positive yet though where is everyone else going......


----------



## jrpro130

RYC the place to be!


----------



## lilbigtonka

i def dont think i wanna be at ryc memorial day, way to many trucks......place is almost to packed there on memorial day and labor day weekends, i have been there every memorial day and think it is time for a change.....


----------



## InToDeep913

I'm doing ryc too. Hopefully will have the samurai back together before then but still bringing my kymco to test out the new white secondary spring I installed


----------



## speedman

Ryc here also, that's if I have the gade might not even trade and go get a new 1000 cause I really love my brute lol


----------



## InToDeep913

That's definitely my next bike. My friend has the 800 and it's a beast


----------



## JPs300

Probably RYC for us. Been debating trying out Devils Garden now that they trucked in some real mud, but that will probably wait for another weekend. 

July 4th falls mid week this year, RYC is running the weekend before & DGMC the weekend after, so we may do both then since they're not on the same weekend.


----------



## linkage

RYC for memorial but will check out DGMC soon.


----------



## InToDeep913

I heard dgmc has no bottom though. Plus it's 1200 of wide open field from what I hear


----------



## lilbigtonka

well i guess we can do ryc too....we were def gonna go to mud muckers but i guess if the rest of the crew is going to ryc it is closer....so


----------



## jrpro130

good deal! I can't wait!


----------



## JPs300

Gotta busy couple weeks myself - getting my bike back as stock as possible this week to trade in Sat, then gotta get the 10hrs on the new ride between Sun & Mon(full work day Mon of course), get it in for the service Tues then get the wheels & tires on & build the snorks.........

*Keeping fingers crossed that all stays on track*


----------



## speedman

I still goto do bushings and fix tie rods a little bit more, might take bike to a shop by my house and have the guy do the bushings cause I have no time to do it work is really in the way and I really want to ride ryc!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## linkage

Who is camping and from when to when.


----------



## jrpro130

friday am to monday PM...first full weekend for me in a year and a half!

trying to get my money's worth 

I'm gonna camp usual spot first field


----------



## InToDeep913

ill be out there from thursday night (i pre party in line every event) til monday morning. i camp in first field as well directly behind security against the trees.


----------



## jrpro130

you know I was gonna do thurs night but might be too much


----------



## lilbigtonka

we will be there friday after lunch til late sunday


----------



## JPs300

Friday evening(leaving after work) - whenever Monday. linkage & tonka have seen my rig, we're easy to find.


----------



## lilbigtonka

question is though jp is that outty gonna be there all together or stock


----------



## linkage

brandon where you planning on camping


----------



## lilbigtonka

Be sweet if we got our group together in the first pasture to the left through the gates by some trees so we got some shade.....I like where you and Joe camped that one time between the holes kinda but that through road gets to much traffic for me 

the wetter the better


----------



## southernbrute05

mud muckers is the ****! gonna be out there friday to monday! Not as good as RYC for partying, but the mud is nasty as hell! and the place is huge. been there a few times and stil have not ridden all the way to the end of the property.


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> Be sweet if we got our group together in the first pasture to the left through the gates by some trees so we got some shade.....I like where you and Joe camped that one time between the holes kinda but that through road gets to much traffic for me
> 
> the wetter the better


Thats where I always go. As far back as we can all fit. You are so far away from the holes you don't get too much traffic and we just party and do our own thing! I'm tlkin about the first left you can make after you get in the gate and security, go to the canal and make a left and go down a little further towards the tree line. We usually go even with the entrance to the back trails


----------



## jrpro130

JPs300 said:


> Gotta busy couple weeks myself - getting my bike back as stock as possible this week to trade in Sat, then gotta get the 10hrs on the new ride between Sun & Mon(full work day Mon of course), get it in for the service Tues then get the wheels & tires on & build the snorks.........
> 
> *Keeping fingers crossed that all stays on track*


I wanna ride with you on the new bike! We got 2 new 1000's in our group too...

I'm a horrible influence but I never do the 10hr break in, not a firm believer in it. I just don't go WOT for first 10hrs. I completely understand the physics behind it, and why you should break it in to seat the rings etc, I just have done it in the past, then not done it...and no ryme or reason why my engines last or blow lol. I just keep the water out of them and keep them well maintained! 

I'm just having the service mgr clear the light for us...I'll do the valves and oil change  They are really good about warranty...take that back...EXTREMELY good about warranty


----------



## JPs300

tonka - as long as I can come up with a stock clutch set-up by Friday mine will be gone Sat & the outty will be in hand. - I'm having them order my new wheels & put them in the deal, so my law2's will go right on & I'm taking Thursday off to get it snorkeled & possibly get the rad up top(time permitting). 

As for camping, I bring my own shade(lol). Being a little over 60' long and 10' high + having a roll-out awning = sun blocker w/ AC. 

jrpro - I'm totally with ya on the 10hr thing, especially at a cost of $250 for the dealer service. My reason for doing it is that it is one of the biggest things can-am/dealerships look at when it comes to a warranty claim. They know the maintenance was done as scheduled & they plug their scanner in and see exactly how you rode it how much time it spent at what throttle percentage, etc. - Yes, can-am in general is EXTREMELY good about warranty, especially through their platinum dealers. Their service tech told me straight-up, they don't even call in for approval any more, just call in with the VIN & order the parts. Said BRP is the only manf they have that doesn't even ask about mods, just verifies the machine is within warranty, sends the parts & pays them for the labor. 

Otherwise, I'm a firm believer if a motor/trans/diff/etc is going to come apart, then it's going to come apart no matter how long you baby it first. - Cycle the engine & oil temp twice, if the rings haven't seated by then they never will, and if a part is going to fail it really doesn't matter if you baby it at first or not. Not like I put 500 miles on the race car before making any passes.......lol.


----------



## InToDeep913

Pretty much where u guys just described camping is where I setup. About 50 yards behind security against the trees. Not a fan of people cruising through my camp at all hours.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well its a for sure thing we will be there Friday at lunch.....so ones that are going to ryc are yall camping and from when to when.....it getting closer and should be a heck of a weekend


----------



## jrpro130

Friday to Monday! First field by security all the way back. Huge group of us


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

^ We'll be rolling in Friday evening after work, we'll look for y'all and see if there's room.


----------



## linkage

Pretty sure I am not camping but will be there Friday and Sat for sure. Joe will be camping. Probably in our usual spot in the trees . Natural shade is nice and can see the beach, wash and main mudhole from camp. Never had any problems with people coming through our camp, but yes the road does have some traffic, but has never been a problem for us, plus get to see some nice scenery . But with all the new enforcement on rules and the official motor's off time at night it will make it that much better. So we all will pass each other out there at some time anyways. Not to mention a good portion of us all have new rides :saevilw:


----------



## lilbigtonka

denny you might as well just stay with joe man......you know diesel is getting expensive lol.....be pointless to drive home lol....i know we do it everytime too but cant say i didnt try....


----------



## JPs300

I would park in Joe/Denny's spot, but don't think I can fit in there very well. I'm right at 60' long, MH & trailer.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Jp I don't recommend it.....Joe has a tight squeeze in there.....but if you got there early enough you could manage something but not by Friday afternoon


----------



## linkage

JP there is a spot next to joes that will fit you easy, last time a bus like yours with a enclosed trailer was there. Pull in and out no backing up and enough room for a few more trucks .Plus your by a shell road, if it rains the roads in and out of them fields make it rough for campers like yours. If you want us to try to save it we will be there fairly early Friday. A few good size fifth wheels camp down that road. I am guessing you still have my number if you want to get ahold of me. If not pm me.

Brandon, joe is having family stay with him. Plus have to work around two kids and it's only around 55 miles round trip. Will leave trailer at joes camp to save fuel on the way back


----------



## lilbigtonka

10-4 but I still don't think jp setup is gonna fit there.....you have stayed there in that spot so i would take dennys word on it but I think it would be very tight.......either way we will all see each other and I didn't know joe had the whole family coming so does that mean the silver one will be there too I take it


----------



## lilbigtonka

Denny wanted me to post this pic that is where him and Joe camp 

the wetter the better


----------



## linkage

Yellow area is where Joe's 30' + camper goes. Red is next camp section down, comparing sizes you will have plenty of room parking long ways so you can pull in and out with no backing up.


----------



## InToDeep913

Linkage were do u live in north port? I'm at very end of salford by 75.


----------



## InToDeep913

Oh and I'm still going out Thursday night with a big group. If any of y'all are coming let me know I can pm you my number


----------



## jrpro130

2.5 more days


----------



## linkage

I am off san mateo a few blocks from Price. 


Seen there digging it up out there plus the new trails it should be a good weekend. Hope that 40% chance of rain comes through this weekend and puts the icing on it.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I can't wait man! Gade snorkels are done...


----------



## Polaris425

That looks good!


----------



## JPs300

Nicely done jrpro!

Denny, you have a text. If y'all can hold that spot it'd be much appreciated. I could turn in the access before it and loop around the back to pull right in there. 



***Anyone have a loose set of 14" can-am pattern wheels I could borrow for the weekend? - My new wheels won't likely be in here in time and I'm fiend en to get my law2's on.


----------



## linkage

Looks good Ricky


----------



## lilbigtonka

Looks really good....wow everyone is doing stuff last minute hope everyone has there stuff together....I know of one of us that might not have everything in.....but let's hope so 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

I'm 100% done. I might do a fan switch but that doesn't matter either way. Trailer is all good and gen just needs oil change. Truck is ready to go. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Very clean install ricky but I can't believe the rad is still down 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I'm not a fan of bringing them up on the gade. If it gives me problems I will but I don't like it or see a need. U can clean it out really easy 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

right at about 24 hrs from now we should be pulling in


----------



## InToDeep913

Leaving in about a hour for the preparty in line. Any of you guys coming?


----------



## linkage

will be there tomorrow before 12


----------



## speedman

Everyone have fun, not going to be able to make it  Ricky take the gopro and take video this time!!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## linkage

That's sucks Chris. We will all try to get some good pics/videos for you


----------



## JPs300

Texting with linkage now - Joe is in & set-up but further back in Palmetto Hammock than usual. Got some other friends of a friend there as well, gonna try to get everyone together there to block off some space. 

Linkage said he's half way to Bermont in the line right now! Gonna be 8-9ish before we get there, so that's gonna be fun......pre-party in line!!!


----------



## linkage

Man there serious about real security guards this time... Uniforms and everything! Should I mention I they skipped me in the truck search line lol


----------



## JPs300

LOL! - They always search us being the MH, but if I wanted to hide something there's no way they could find it.


----------



## speedman

linkage said:


> That's sucks Chris. We will all try to get some good pics/videos for you


 

thanks denny!! i hate that i had to miss **** bike lol really my fault took to long to fix everything that i should of had fixed a long time ago. take a video of the new trail i want to see what thats all about!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Had a blast and didn't break too much just my backrest and almost my back and my fan breaker which is about to a fuse.....overall had fun.....was def dusty tho, think water truck could have done a much better job and for the security Haha what a joke....best of all was linkages girl in the tent....wish I could post the pic


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

lilbigtonka said:


> Had a blast and didn't break too much just my backrest and almost my back and my fan breaker which is about to a fuse.....overall had fun.....was def dusty tho, think water truck could have done a much better job and for the security Haha what a joke....best of all was linkages girl in the tent....wish I could post the pic


Feel free to send that pic to us in a PM! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka

I don't think you wanna see this girl she really fluffy and hast been in the sun much but if you only seen what we did lol it would almost make ya puke.....

the wetter the better


----------



## speedman

Heck we don't just want stories we want pics to back em up!!! Haha


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

lilbigtonka said:


> I don't think you wanna see this girl she really fluffy and hast been in the sun much but if you only seen what we did lol it would almost make ya puke.....
> 
> the wetter the better


Hahaha yea I think I'll pass! :nutkick:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## linkage

Brandon After reading this, I am thinking why did we take that picture and not any of all the others..lol .. 

Chris, of all times to miss you picked a good one honestly. The typical "night time" was good because of how many people were there . But the riding sucked. I have never seen it so dry out there, it was like a constant dust storm. Even the back hole behind the main section had no water in it. Was great for the sport bikes though. The new trails by the time I would turned on the video it would have been over , but I am sure when it rains that area will be nasty.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea I am with ya denny next time I will bring my streamlight instead of your MAC daddy light lol.....overall had fun with the crew denny and Joe bike were running great and let's just hope Jp hasn't tore anything up yet 19 miles 2 hrs and balls to the wall lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## speedman

yeah i read on fb that it was really dry out there, that blows, so the new trails suck? dang what about the new mud hole i saw on there fb page? they need to flood that place like they used too.


----------



## jrpro130

I put 50 miles and 12hrs on the bike! It has 1hr on it before!

I took like 8hrs of gopro video. Just used it until the camera died and then I charged it and then used it again. finally got my trailer squared away, everyting is 100% so camping was awesome for us!

Sooooo dry though, but I found my deep spots, I have so many picutres and videos it's unreal, I have to sort through them all!

I had a blast, the whole crew, minus CHRIS! was there that we usually ride with. A lot of new bikes and fresh builds, not one problem that kept us from riding them.

The outty 1000xt bent a tie rod, my 1000 gade has major key issues, flashes DSS key not recognized, transmission sender fault, and some "new ECU found will reset" message. Not good, I don't want the dealer to work on it so going to have them get me the new ignition first, if not its not looking like an easy fix. i don't want to put this bike back to stock in the least bit. I cut quite a few plastics

I def need to do something about a rear rack, and I want outlaw 2's something bad! It straight up ripped though, it is an amazing bike and I'm so happy with it. I gotta post some build pics, I'll start a new thread....


----------



## JPs300

Good seeing several of y'all again, & good to meet ya jrpro. 

9hrs & 57 minutes on it now, but I tested the snorkels as soon as we started riding there with 2hrs on the machine(lol). Radiator will be on the rack this week, fought it from Saturday evening on, even after taking a hose with me to the buggy wash and tearing my wrists up getting my hands in there with the hose to try to blast it(did so both Sun & Mon morning). - Bike performed very admirably for only being on 28 mudlites, they impressed me far more than I thought they would. 

It's already up on the kitty, 3 days of riding & it's still in one piece.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Jp you gonna do anything special to it when ya put it up top....I am thinking about changing the ingredients in the cores....maybe water or antifreeze with water wetter.....it does a lot better up top but I know it could do a bit better then this.......


----------



## JPs300

I'll stick with 50/50 water/anti-freeze for now, if it gives me any fits beyond that I'll run some water-wetter in with it. - Have known several people to run straight water-wetter and claim even lower temp. 

The rain Sunday helped the dust considerably, as well as turning some of the new trails into utility only riding. - With that happening after only one rain, I would imagine some of the new trail area will be a blast once we get into rainy season.


----------



## lilbigtonka

shoot rainy season was suppose to be a month ago lol.....but yeah thats what denny said to it would get nasty with some rain.....as far as those dang hills on that back trail to grouper hole, well i wanted to bulldoze those down......accident waiting to happen...i just hope it doesnt get closed down like most of charlotte county comminsioners want it too


----------



## JPs300

County can't close it down. It's private property & they can't just pull a previously approved operating permit. 

Agreed on that hill, though when the water level is back to normal there it probably would help negate everyone sitting there blocking the entrance while trying to dry-out their drown bikes. 



I watched at least 4 bone-stock bikes this weekend get drove off into handle bar deep water and then the rider just looking around like "why did it die" and/or "would you come help me". - Maybe I'm just an a-hole, but I've given up trying to help stupid people........I'm not busting my butt because you want to be an idiot.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I'm not helping you pull your stock bike out of a 4ft deep hole u watched us go through with snorkels and you think your stock bike can go through without getting water in the airbox...sorry dude  maybe I'm mean too...


----------



## lilbigtonka

o i hear ya on that....but sometimes i feel bad specially if it is a lil dude on a recon or something and just sitting there looking lost with there bike submerged....i feel bad cuz i know when i was 9 i didnt know better either....but on the other hand that is bad parenting letting these youngins go off by themselves....now if it is someone our age or even 15 well sorry about your bad luck,


----------



## JPs300

When it's a kid I'll still help out. By the same token, it was a 10ish yo kid on a 500ish polaris at the buggy wash that ran across my back bumper and broke the plastic cover off one corner of my bike & never even looked back. Had I not been sitting on my butt with the hose trying to get my rad cleaned I could have gotten up fast enough to snatch his little A** off his bike and had him take me to have a little conversation with his parents. - You don't whack a bike the size of mine and not notice.


----------



## jrpro130

was there any damage? Thats some BS!

I gotta say, the respect out there is ZERO for peoples property. I was talking to the owner of the BBQ place we were parked in front of when i saw you, he said he broke up 3 fights, had 2 girls threaten to kill him, tip jar was stolen, tables and chairs thrown everywhere, multiple people just left their plates there, next door got broke into, tried to break into his tow truck etc...

He brought up a good point, what happened to the good ole days when if someone stole from your neighbor they got the SNOT beat out of them by a group of us. Now, when someone steals people turn the other way because they will get kicked out or in trouble by security. The old security used to turn their head to that stuff... Basically we need to start taking care of business is what he said. I agree...

No one messed with our stuff this weekend...we had a close call with someone trying to start stuff at our camp but they got the..."you want to walk away from here or be carried?" with about 12 of us and 3 of them so they didn't want none. Not saying we are bad asses or anything...not by any means, it's just the point. You want to steal from us we aint gonna make it easy.

I remember when RYC we coul dpark bikes at the concert leave the key in them and walk up to the stage. Now I don't even get off my bike...

Never used to see cars and street trucks there, now people just go for the party. We go to RIDE!


----------



## lilbigtonka

i hear ya on that shoot im even to the point where when we watch the races we block ourselves in and sad to say but i take my key and the ipod out of the otterbox ram mount.....i hate to do it all the time but it is that or buy a new ipod now days.....i thought maybe since it was 50 bucks to get in, some of the trash wouldnt be there but trash always finds its way in there.......im sry but ryc is def going downhill and i hate to say that


----------



## Polaris425

It's everywhere now days, look at all the mud creek (jxnville, tx) stolen quad stories... Red creek in MS, even here in bama... No one wants to work for anything anymore they just want it now cause they think they deserve it and sad to say some have resorted to steeling to get it. USA may still be a great country land of the free and all but, everything aint free cuz... especially if its mine and I paid for it.


----------



## linkage

Yeah there facebook mentioned of some of the vendors getting stuff stolen and roughed up some along with a few atvs stolen and a few taken for joy rides. It happens at all events everywhere. Luckily to my knowledge nothing was taken or anybody messed with from our area, even with chasing people out of Jps spot before his crew arrived at 2am . There new security was funny, the old man in the main road I felt bad for him. Although the traffic on the road did not seem to have as many giant trucks and buggies racing down it as usual.

The hills down the roads, could get annoying but also seem to keep the trucks and buggies from back there. Or the lack of water back there in general. Yes I found a few deep spots to, in the canals that goes around that back section behind the track, or the very far field where I did not see it go above Brandons seat as he went down the entire length. The Main mudhole, well they dug down 10-20 feet to make ponds, which the main one the trucks were using I went directly across in 2wd. Which I do not know what they plan on doing when it actually starts raining , because them will be WAY to deep for anything out there.

I have never left RYC early without having broke something, but this time I left early. The dust storm SUCKED, and I did not want to sit at the kiddy/atv section and play in the same 150 foot of sand bottom ditch all day. With my new ride I am not looking to bog like I use to with my lifted bikes, but that dust just wasnt cutting it. But dont get me wrong it was a decent time, I wish the rain would have hit Friday or saturday but O well.

Jp hats off to ya and your new bike, you are correct you did very good with your 28 mudlites, you had no issue the first mudhole I expected to you go around, but you dove right into it and just kept going lol. Roberts bike did impress me as well. It was a nice ride with everybody saturday, and will have to do a local one down there or up here with everybody soon.

Ricky I seen you once by the buggy wash from about 20-30 feet away it seemed like you half recognized me so I waved, I came back a few minutes later but you were not there.


----------



## lilbigtonka

you are a liar denny saying you didnt break anything, i do believe that badarse system you so called built wasnt hanging from the roof but rather sitting in katys lap 10 min into the ride..... lol it sounds good for what you have done, just touch the paint up from where we beat it up...also wish i would have taken a pic of the half done snorks of joes when they were white and you on top of your hampton in


----------



## linkage

Meant break as in cant ride. Also it didnt fall in her lap. One band broke, and I cut the other,so it was not half hanging until I could get to camp and reinforce it. And for the 30-45 minutes and the amount of $$ in it, it rocks :rockn:. My hampton inn did just fine I might add, I slept better than you in your Waldorf Astoria by your description of being up all night.


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahahahaha i hear ya on that i should have tied dang 50lb test from tree to tree at the road...bet i could have stop a couple of those dang bikes riders


----------



## JPs300

I slept like a rock....in the AC in my condo.....lol!

X3 on the "trash" problems, but as Denny noted we didn't have any trouble where we were camped. - That is the very reason we stopped camping out in the big open fields is because there seems to be a lot more issues of things coming up missing & people trying to cause trouble. Some of our friends were camped on the far end of the north field, had two trucks ran into and one trailer damaged pretty heavily just sitting at camp. 

Definitely used-to be a lot more people out there just to kick-back & enjoy the weekend, now it seems most just come for the Saturday partying. Place thinned out a lot Sunday & was EMPTY Monday. 

I think the pit idea is good though. With the amount of pumps & water control they have out there it will be no problem keeping the water levels in check within them, and it kept a lot of the under-equipped rides from getting completely ridiculous. - They definitely dug a lot of the dirt & clay back up and made some fun play spots.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea sucks I didn't get to ride with u guys more. It seems like I was lookin for u and didn't spot anyone! I saw u Denny for a second I couldn't get my hand up fast enough! Our group was something like 18 bikes from our area I barely rode with them! Got tired of waiting around and then someone breaks no I just wanted to ride! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

We've learned that as well. Once you get over 3-4 bikes, you really can't stay in a group or you spend more time sitting around waiting than actually riding. - It's nice to have the entire crew together in the AM to go for a cruise around the whole place and hit a few holes in the process, beyond that everyone kinda breaks off into their immediate groups and just grab a beer with each other from time to time as we come across one another.


----------



## ThaMule

Anytime I head out to parks nowadays I always carry a logging chain and huge lock with me. No pair of bolt cutters is going to cut it. They would need an angle grinder to cut it! Anyhow...It gets chained to my truck and I sleep with my xdm .40 as well just in case.


----------



## jrpro130

Why don't we all ask mark to build a bog pit for atvs? Could be part of the racing series...I'd definetly be in! I'm sure it would draw some more racers and a big crowd! All he needs to do is dig out a big trench...


----------



## JPs300

^ we thought the somewhat muddy passageway between the atv area & bikini beach was going to be set-up for something by the way the made it, but nothing has come of it. Would be a perfect spot for it, already fenced on each side to keep spectators back.


----------



## jrpro130

Just needs to be dug out about 3ft deep


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

Yep. Both ends run up to sections of the control canal, + the atv/SxS area & bikini beach on each side means they would have no problems moving water in/out of it to prep it. 

If they would do something like that I'd be down to race most times. Having to deal with the crowds, lengthy drivers meeting, truck ruts, etc to run as they are now just isn't worth it. - My buddy on the XMR ran it once back when he was all stock; won the first heat, placed 2nd in the 2nd heat. Problem is all things said and done it took over 3 hours away from his day for $150. Just not worth it, especially with the risk of breaking on Sat & ruining your weekend entirely.


- Dang sure ain't interested in the barrel racing crap they do with it sometimes. Throw us in a mud pit and see who comes out the other end first & I'm game.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I ain't game to do none of it......my bike isn't made nor setup for racing and winning 100 200 bucks ain't worth it when I would ruin a belt in that time or if someone rams me and breaks my plastics I would be heated.....


----------



## JPs300

^ brute owner admitting he can't hang with the hams.................:lmao:

For real though, yeah somebody would die if they crashed into me.


----------



## jrpro130

lol I just want a pit for the fun of it! They only race for 30 mins tops with all the bs and all...I just wanna ride it and mess around in it!


----------



## lilbigtonka

No brute owner with the oldest bike and still hangs with absolutely no problem......hams are for wanna be......the day you guys out do me will be the day I go buy bigger and better then any ham can do.....think denny is the only one who knows what it will be but that ain't happening soon cuz the brute is running better then these 2012 hams lol.....Naw I just have a bond with this brute....doesn't break prop shafts axles diffs....so Idk maybe I got lucky but I love it 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> No brute owner with the oldest bike and still hangs with absolutely no problem......hams are for wanna be......the day you guys out do me will be the day I go buy bigger and better then any ham can do.....think denny is the only one who knows what it will be but that ain't happening soon cuz the brute is running better then these 2012 hams lol.....Naw I just have a bond with this brute....doesn't break prop shafts axles diffs....so Idk maybe I got lucky but I love it
> 
> the wetter the better


Lol don't forget Matt has the oldest brute! 

I loved my brute man nothing wrong but electrical little bs. But ham is a whole new world man!!! The power ain't even comparable! But I ain't ragging on you. I love brutes still. They r better for cruising 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Shoot when do I need more power I ain't racing no one and honestly this bigger cc stuff is crap.....it is all in the clutching for my riding style.....and more I see these big cc bikes the more I see overheating problems, call me crazy but those commanders, fan might as well turn on and off with the ignition......I ain't hatin on them I love the way they look but to me it is all about reliability now I'm over trying to compete......


----------



## linkage

If the commanders motor was out in the open like a atv and not tucked in with very little fresh air exposure the fan wouldnt come on as much. BUT If i had a brute and went through the nasty water I went through last weekend and the radiator wasnt racked it would of overheated .


----------



## linkage

jrpro130 said:


> lol I just want a pit for the fun of it! They only race for 30 mins tops with all the bs and all...I just wanna ride it and mess around in it!


 
Yes used to be nice when we could use the track to play around in. Now they keep the gates closed most of the time.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ok and joes stayed on too so.......he didn't go in anything nasty......just think the design was a lil overlooked....I ain't hating on them just sayin......

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300

Mine was not only packed, but had maybe 1/2 quart of coolant in the rad........nice job dealership, I only waited an hour and a half for the "final check & prep" to be completed.....but apparently it wasn't. 


tonka - ya know I was just r***in ya. They all break brand specific or not, some more than others. I wouldn't mind a pit race set-up, but mostly just for "shiggles" between friends. Like said above, would be cool just for it to be there & have access to it outside the actual racing.


----------

